# Only Vocal



## ebby (19. April 2003)

Hi @ all , 


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ! Ich beschäftige mich seit langem mit dem DJ'n .. mixe selber ... jedoch habe ich ein Prob ! 

Ich möchte gerne aus den Liedern die Melodie rausbekommen und nur die Stimmen rausfiltern ! Das wäre super wenn einer wüsste wie das geht !!!



*hoff**hoff* 



danke schon mal !


----------



## El_Schubi (24. April 2003)

ich glaube nicht, daß das geht.
wenn du das ganze auf dat, oder so hast, kannst du einfach die spur wegblenden, aber wenn du jetzt eine cd nimmst ist das ja eine spur. die ist stimme also sozusagen in die "signalkurve" (jaja, digital  ) "eingebettet". heißt also, wenn du eine audio cd aufnimmst, kriegst du ja am pc (cubase sx, etc.) eine wavekurve, in der die stimme integriert ist, da jetzt nur die stimme rauszufiltern ist imo mehr oder weniger unmöglich (naja, in actionfilmen gehts schon, da haben aber auch überwachungskameras 100megapixel auflösung  ).


----------



## Mythos007 (29. April 2003)

gib mir mal das soundfile - ich glaub ich bekomm das mehr
oder weniger hin ... Soundfile bitte an => Mythos007@tutorials.de


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hat sich das schon erledigt bei euch?? ...ich schreib nich hart den text wenns keiner mehr braucht


----------

